# platy wont give birth



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

Over a month ago I bought a very pregnant platy but she hasn't given birth. She's ready to pop but she just won't give birth. Will feeding her frozen bloodworms help improve her condition and encourage her to give birth? Thank you for making the effort to read this


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have read that if it's the fish's first pregnancy (or if the water conditions aren't optimal) it can take longer than the usual month..... not sure if that's right though... someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

